# Existing Vinyl Fence, Add Lattice to top?



## benlittle (May 30, 2010)

Hi there, we have an existing vinyl fence that's just not tall enough for the privacy we want. I've been searching and cannot find anything regarding this. 

Is there a way to add about a 2ft section of vinyl lattice to my existing vinyl fence? It'd be pretty simple if this were wood... The vinyl has me stumped though.

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Jewels1206 (Jul 2, 2013)

I thought this was a great question. I reposted your question because I am doing the exact same thing, rather trying to do the same thing. Did you find a solution ?


----------



## leenamark1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Adding vinyl lattice to the top of your vinyl fence can give the fence some character. Why don't you take help from a local contractor, they can estimate its price as well as give you idea of doing it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

you might want to check with the city. Here, I can not have a fence over 6' and I can't add anything to it. My yard dips down in back so actually I don't even consider it a 6' fence, but the city does.


----------



## Jewels1206 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have secured a 2 ft post onto the existing post. This was not an easy task. After measuring , remeasuring and again measuring, I tackled the task by first securing the post together with a 3" wide x 18 " long trex board. I glued this inside the new post and secured it with 1 1/2 " grabber screws. I placed them toward the front(in front of the rail,inside if course) and placed them in the middle of the seam to support the existing and new post. (9 "on top and bottom post) Then I caulked the seams, and wrapped white duct tape to support it while drying. After a couple of days of drying time I put 1" mending brackets on all 4 seams with #10 grabber screws. To cover all of support on the seams I used 2" vinyl fencing roll material to wrap around the post(just the seam). With the new post in place I added the top rail, after ripping it right down the middle with a table saw and placed the lattice inside the rail, about 1.25" and the support worked great . We have 50 mph wind here so fortunately for me the last few days we have had high winds and rain and my post are all still standing..big sigh..what a relief after all the time, energy And money, my plan worked. I put up 10 panels 2x8 lattice on my existing fence. Not an easy task, but well worth it. Now for the easy part, growing vines...

In response to the suggestion of a contractor ... I would loved to have hired someone to do this but I didn't want to break the bank.


----------

